# Televangelist Gene Scott Dies



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://cnn.netscape.cnn.com/ns/news...4560001486815&dt=20050222045600&w=APO&coview=



> Gene Scott, the shaggy-haired, cigar-smoking televangelist whose eccentric religious broadcasts were beamed around the world, has died, a family spokesman said. He was 75.


What does this have to do with satellite you might ask? Gene Scott was a milepost in the sky for all c-band installers. We all knew where his transponder was and knew that it would be active 24/7 and so it made an easy reference point for setting up a motorized dish. He always sat in this large overstuffed chair chomping on his cigar usually wearing a hat and more often than not two pairs of sunglasses. Needless to say he was a character. When he wasn't "teaching" he would, very directly, tell people to send in money and that he wasn't going to continue teaching until the phones started ringing. While waiting for the phones to ring he would run tapes of one of his two favorite subjects, showhorses or bikini clad young ladies. Like I said, he was a character.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They are still running tapes of his presentations on AMC-3 C Band Tp 20.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

JohnH said:


> They are still running tapes of his presentations on AMC-3 C Band Tp 20.


He once owned about six television stations around the country, which he & a toy monkey were the stars. Here in the SF Bay Area he bought CH: 38 from a group of local broadcasters who tried to do live local TV. That faiiled big time, so Sccot bought it & got KVOF as call letter which stood for: Voice of Faith. 12 years later he sold it to someone. Now I think Shop at Home owns it.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnH said:


> They are still running tapes of his presentations on AMC-3 C Band Tp 20.


also on IA6 digital

11865 V 3515


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Westar V Transponder 2 seems to be my earliest memory of Dr. Gene. I think that was a 7.5 watt transponder and quite hot at that time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I could tell Gene Scott stories all day. I never understood him, yet whenever he was on I had to watch him. 

Sometimes he would get pissed off because no one was calling in he would walk off the set and leave an empty chair, sometimes for hours. Nothing but an empty chair. 

Do a search here at DBSTalk for WHCT and you will find some stories I have told about the good Doc.

He will be missed.
Get on the Telephone.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My mom told me of times where he'd be telling a story and would suddently stop. He'd then say he wasn't going to finish the story unless the phones started ringing and more donations started coming.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

I still ocassionally watch him on T-6 to get a good laugh at his antics


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a great story about Gene Scott...

This took place about 20-25 years ago. I lived in Calgary, Canada back then. My uncle installed a C-band dish when he moved out to the country. We used to scan around for programming.

We came across this "crazy" guy who smoked cigars and would sit in a chair all day talking. We had no idea where he was broadcasting from or who he was, but we would tune in every once in a while and just houl with laughter.

I moved to L.A. in 1986. One day I was scanning around the channels and - there he was! I called my uncle and told him, "I found that crazy preacher and I know where he is!"

:hurah:


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow... talk about bringing back memories. My first "introduction" to Dr. Gene Scott was over twenty years ago now. Like many in this thread or reading it, it was due to installing c-band dishes. My memories of Dr. Scott are as old as a Drake ESR 240(roughly 1984).
In the mid to late 80's when I was installing BUD's, their was nothing quite as rewarding as tuning in Dr. Scott while sitting on a roof or ladder tweaking a dish. Installing a BUD took "a bit" more than installing today's 24" "toy", and Dr. Scott whether he knew it or not... was basically telling you "good job son!".
Ah yes... the days of WestStar 5, SatCom 3, Galaxy 1, The Spice Channel  , Ranger antennas, Houston Tracker positioners, down converter's, the then threat of a device they where calling "VideoCipher", Chapparell feedhorns and their little troublesome polarity rotors, breaking the 100 degree mark in LNA's, and of course ...Dr. Gene Scott!


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

I never meet him personally, but did maintain a television transmitter site located directly adjacent to his transmitter located on Sunset Ridge (near Mt. Baldy) in LA area. It was Channel-30 UHF, low power. I think it was 1993 when the FCC pulled his license due to constant infringements. Interesting thing was, it was a very old transmitter with no remote control capability, so he actually had a few guys that lived there 24x7 on one week intervals. Site had some real antique equipment. Marconi transmitter with some old Ampex quad machines. They mostly turned around the satellite feed and would switch to 3/4 tape once in a while. I really felt sorry for these guys, they were extremely bored and sometimes would call me to bring up some water if they were unable to get themselves due to extended days during bad weather. This particular communication site had only electric and phone, no other utils. Anyway, he refused to leave site even after the FCC made him go dark! The forest service end up allowing another owner(which was granted ch-30 freq) to build another literally beside the Dr Scott site. Somewhat of an SOB I'd say.
Ahhhhh... the good old days of BIG TIME TV.


----------

